# Kurbelgarnitur für Ironhorse Sunday



## Downhill Lucki (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin schon ewig am suchen nach einer neuen Kurbel für mein Ironhorse! Die am Komplettbike verbauten FSK Kurbeln sind mir einfach zu schwer. Ich finde aber keine Kurbel, die leichter ist als die FSA und eine Länge von 165mm hat. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge? Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Sind 170mm Kurbeln aufgrund des extrem tiefen Tretlagers von großem Nachteil, da man ja häufiger am Boden aufsetzt?

----------------------------

Und immer merken: NO RISK NO FEAR!!!


----------



## ojs (14. Januar 2008)

Ob Du aufsetzt, hängt sicher vom Fahrstil ab. Treten ist halt nur mit Vorsicht mit dem tiefen Tretlager, wenn nicht über Asphalt oder Laubteppiche geht. Im Februar soll die Gravity Light Kurbel von FSA endlich auch D-Land lieferbar sein. Ansonsten kannst Du sie aber auch z.B. bei Go-Ride in USA bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit der Tune Big Foot?
Is halt extrem leicht. Aber soll halten, wenn Klausmann sie fährt!


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Januar 2008)

Klausmann fährt die doch schon lang nich mehr
Außerdem bekommst kein passendes Tretlager

Ich hab schon ne Gravity Lite


----------



## RedSKull (16. Januar 2008)

Jo, Klausmann fährt XTR, aber die passt ja nicht an ein Sunday.


----------



## DHMike (17. Januar 2008)

hey. hab grad zufällig was gefunden... check mal
http://chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12907
mit passendem 83mm Innenlager, 165mm Läge u 38er Kettenblatt...und ein super Preis noch dazu!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Januar 2008)

An die hab ich auch schon gedacht aber meine Freunde hatten ein paar Probleme mit der. Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Januar 2008)

Baut man die Kurbel anständig an, macht ne Saint überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## cubebiker (18. Januar 2008)

Die Saint ist wirklich eine Problemlose Kurbel, wenn man sich penibel an die Anleitung hält. 
Vor allem wo man etwas Schraubenlack anbringen sollte. Ist bei mir die bisher beste kurbel.
Wenn Du bei Chainreaction bestellen willst, kommt dir auch der starke Euro zu gute. Ich habe meine vor vier Monaten gekauft und 209 Euro gezahlt. 
Greif zu!
Ausserdem ist sie steif wie Tier... Oder wenn du nix gegen ISIS Lager hast, dann NATÜRLICH eine Middleburn...!


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2008)

mein kumpel fährt sie auch jetzt schon ein jahr und ist super zufrieden mit den saint,bei mir passen sie ja nicht...


----------



## DHMike (18. Januar 2008)

hätte noch ne Middleburn rumliegen, sogar mit 5arm spider u KB...
brauchst nur noch ein ISIS Lager, gibts günstig auf ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Januar 2008)

Mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden, dass an meinem neuen Bike schon extrem leichte Kurbeln verbaut sind (hat sich nämlich zum Vorjahr geändert). Brauche also keine mehr! Aber trotzdem danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Condor (19. Januar 2008)

Hier ist der passende Thread für euch Gewichtnazis


----------



## da_killerk (28. Januar 2008)

Die Saint ist echt eine gute Kurbel,
nur muss mann etwas aufpassen, die Variante fÃ¼r 83mm Innenlager ist extrem teuer. Ich habe meine vor einem Jahr gekauft und damals hatte Paul Lange genau 5 StÃ¼ck in Deutschland verfÃ¼gbar dementsprechend war auch der Preis mit 250â¬ recht teuer.

Gruss Da_Killerk


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo in die Runde. Habe da gerade was gefunden. Was haltet ihr davon. Kann das eigentlich funktionieren. Falls ja eine super Alternative zu allen schweren Kurbeln. Und XTR wird ja von einigen im WC gefahren!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Februar 2008)

Ist das dein Bike?
Normalerweise funktioniert das nicht so wie auf dem Foto. Die XTR und die XT Kurbeln gibt es nämlich nur für höchstens 73mm Innenlagerbreite! 
Wie hat der Besitzer denn das gemacht?  Wäre sau interessant das mal zu wissen!


----------



## Crak (14. Februar 2008)

müsst mal bei ridemonkey.com im ironhorse thread lesen..da steht das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (14. Februar 2008)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> Ist das dein Bike?
> Normalerweise funktioniert das nicht so wie auf dem Foto. Die XTR und die XT Kurbeln gibt es nämlich nur für höchstens 73mm Innenlagerbreite!
> Wie hat der Besitzer denn das gemacht?  Wäre sau interessant das mal zu wissen!



Nein ist nicht mein Bike. Würde mir das aber auch so machen wenn es wirklich funktioniert.  

Habe es auf dieser und folgenden gefunden:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138&page=85


----------



## cubebiker (15. Februar 2008)

Falls es interessiert, MRP haben ihre Bones Kurbel in der Light Version raus gebracht. Wiegt in 83mm 860 Gramm inkl Innenlager und ist damit auf XT Niveau. Besser geht's eigentlich nicht. Bezugsquelle mountainbikes.net. Sollten auch Zeitnah lieferbar sein. Mit 250 Euro aber auch nicht gerade geschenkt...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Februar 2008)

So viel ich weiß gibts die aber nur in 170mm Länge! Und beim Sunday wäre wohl eine 165mm Länge wegen dem extrem tiefen Tretlager angebracht!


----------



## M888K (14. März 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Ob Du aufsetzt, hängt sicher vom Fahrstil ab. Treten ist halt nur mit Vorsicht mit dem tiefen Tretlager, wenn nicht über Asphalt oder Laubteppiche geht. Im Februar soll die Gravity Light Kurbel von FSA endlich auch D-Land lieferbar sein. Ansonsten kannst Du sie aber auch z.B. bei Go-Ride in USA bestellen.



Is die Gravity Light eigentlich schon lieferbar?


----------



## ojs (14. März 2008)

Ich habe eine Lieferankündigung von meinem Händler für nächste Woche.


----------



## M888K (14. März 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Lieferankündigung von meinem Händler für nächste Woche.



na das hört such ja schon ganz gut an.

Dann wird meine wohl auch bald kommen, habs nach der Eurobike bestellt...

Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor der Saison


----------



## da_killerk (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
hat sich schon jemand die Gravity Lite Kurbeln? Könnte einer mal die Kurbel und das Innenalger wiegen?

Da hier im IH Forum jemand sein Sunday auf ca 16kg hat, hat mich das Tuning Fieber gepackt!

Gruss da_killerK


----------



## KONA_pepe (4. April 2008)

Schau mal auf sicklines.com... da hatte die einer gewogen mit 794gr.

KLICK


----------



## ojs (4. April 2008)

Also, ich habe die Hülse mit eingebaut, sind dann 804 Gramm. Schön leicht und steif. Ich traue nur den Lagerschalen noch nicht. Die sind recht schmal. Vor her hatte ich, da die Light noch nicht verfügbar war die normale Gravity drin. Die hat zwei Lager pro Seite und, und, und. Aber eben 320 Gramm mehr auf den Rippen.


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Juni 2008)

Hab heute meinen zweiten Satz Gravity Lights verbogen.
Für nen Radl mit tiefem Tretlager und felsigen Strecke würde ich die Kurbel niemandem empfehlen.

Einfache Strecken wie Thale, Winterberg usw. sind kein Problem, aber einmal an nem Felsen hängen bleiben und nen Kurbelarm ist ordentlich schief. 

Werd mir jetzt ne Saint kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (7. Juni 2008)

ich hab mir  die neuen atlas fr bestellt von raceface  sind leichter als diabolos  und voll dh tauglich


----------



## Highsider (7. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen zweiten Satz Gravity Lights verbogen.
> Für nen Radl mit tiefem Tretlager und felsigen Strecke würde ich die Kurbel niemandem empfehlen.
> 
> Einfache Strecken wie Thale, Winterberg usw. sind kein Problem, aber einmal an nem Felsen hängen bleiben und nen Kurbelarm ist ordentlich schief.
> ...



da war meine ahnung wohl doch richtig, zum glück hab ich sie nicht geholt, sonst wäre sie sicher auch schon verbogen..


----------



## ojs (7. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Werd mir jetzt ne Saint kaufen



Mach das bloß nicht. Die sieht verboten aus und ist viiiel zu schwer dabei. Die FSA Gravity (ohne Light) ist noch eine Alternative. Liegt in der gleichen Gewichts- und Stabilitätsklasse, aber bringt optisch wenigstens was rüber.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Juni 2008)

Kommt ja demnächst die neue Saint,die wohl auch leichter sein wird als die jetzige.(Die Optik mit dem riesigen "Saint" gefällt mir allerdings gar nicht)

Die neue Atlas gibt´s in Dland aber leider "noch" nicht in 165mm.

Das Problem mit den verbogenen Gravity Lite ist mir allerdings auch schon von mehreren Seiten zugetragen worden...schade,daß das so ist.HiBike hat sie angeblich wegen der vielen Rekla auch aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## derpedda (8. Juni 2008)

die neu Saint ist 90g Leichter und hat einen geringeren Q-dingens.

Das mit der Gravity Ligth ist mir neu aber auch nicht ganz verwunderlich bei dem Gewicht. Es währe ja auch zu schön wenn es eine leicht und stabile Kurbel geben würde. Die XTR ist da eigentlich schon sehr gut nur bekommt man sie halt nicht für 83mm BB


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Juni 2008)

Find die Saint gar ich so häßlich und was nützt mir ne leichte Kurbel wenn sie bei jedem Pedal<->Fels Kontakt verbiegt

daher bekomm ich jetzt ne Atlas FR  

wenn die auch wieder krumm wird, kommt mir nix anderes als ne Saint mehr ans Radl
Scheiß Leichtbaukram. 200 g hin oder her


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2008)

Korrekt,drum bleibt bei mir auch erst mal noch die Diabolus dran!


----------



## fabs8 (9. Juni 2008)

da schließ ich mich an... denn was bringt ne leichte Kurbel wenn Du Sie jeden Monat tauschen musst  

Daher Diabolus


----------



## fatcrobat (9. Juni 2008)

jop hauptsache stabiel  
atlas oder diabolus sollen ja beide gut sein

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (11. Juni 2008)

die neue 2009er saint kurbel soll deutlich leichter sein, vielleicht wäre diese eine alternative zu diabolous und und fsa lights.

gruss da_killerk


----------



## fabs8 (11. Juni 2008)

Interessant is Sie auf jedenfall


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Juni 2008)

da_killerk schrieb:


> die neue 2009er saint kurbel soll deutlich leichter sein, vielleicht wäre diese eine alternative zu diabolous und und fsa lights.
> 
> gruss da_killerk



Saint ist jetzt schon leichter als ne Diabolous und auf jeden Fall mehr als nur ne Alternative.
Was ich zuletzt gelesen hab, wird sie um 80g leichter.

Diabolous ist schwerer als einige Stahlkurbeln.


----------



## da_killerk (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
eine weitere Alternative ist die FSA Moto X, wiegt in 170mm 875 Gramm inkl Innenlager. Stabilität ist auf dem Niveau der Gravity Light.

PS: Verkaufe gerade einen Satz Moto X

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Great Marvin (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

fährt jemand eine Truvativ Holzfeller mit Howitzer Innenlager im Sunday? Dürfte doch auch passen oder? Weil hier Truvativ nicht erwähnt wird, sind doch auch recht gute Kurbeln.

mfg marvin


----------



## fabs8 (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahr Funn Hooka mit 1115g und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Oktober 2008)

jo ich fahr zur zeit holzfeller oct mit howitzer innenlager im sunday und die passen schon ran. das problem ist halt, dass es die nur mit 170er länge giebt, was fürs sunday schon fast zu lang ist!


----------



## Onkel OttO (19. Januar 2009)

moin jungs....
ich hba mich auch entschlossen mir n sunday...aufzubaun....
jetz hab ich mir nen shönen shop ausgesucht und da gibt es die freeride version Iron Horse Sunday Elite Bike (2008) (rocco wc, etc. ) zu dem fast gleichen preis wie die dh version Iron Horse Sunday Team Bike (2009) ( dhx 3.0, jucy 3, pillepalle laufräder)...klar das von den komponenten die fr version besser passt vor allem weil die totem meinem freerider gut stehen würde der hat nämlich auch 1.5...das einzige was mich stört ist das gold bei der fr version heißt kurbel, laufräder...ich hab nur keine peile welche teile passen würden...vorn soll definitiv eine 40 rein und die boxxer wäre auch weiß laufräder hope denk ich mal...das ganze radl soll schwarz weiß werden...könnte sich einer bitte kurz bemühen und die maße von dem rahmen reinschreiben? heißt innenlagerbreite hinterbaubreite und auf was ich sonst noch so achten muss von dem maßen her...oder mit welchen teilen ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt.....oder irre ich vll und doch lieber die dh version.....


----------



## Onkel OttO (19. Januar 2009)

und ich hba keine ahnung wie das mit garantie und gabel und dämpfer service aussieht...das teil kommt nämlich von  der insel nebenan.....


----------



## Trail_Fire (19. Januar 2009)

ist das überhaupt der selbe rahmen? nicht das der nur 180mm hinten hat


----------



## fabs8 (19. Januar 2009)

ne ne... fahr selbst das Elite 08 Schwarz/ Gold und hab hinten einen DHX 5.0 mit 200mm drin. War uhrsprünglich der Vivid eingebaut/ eingepresst.
War Stinksauer das mir der Rahmen so ausgeliefert worden ist. Denn der Vivid passte garnicht rein daher war die Feder in den Rahmen AB WERK eingepresst!?! Hab das 08 WC gesehen und da ist wesentlich mehr Platz für andere dickere Dämpfer/ Federn. Fraglich ob alle 08 Elite das so haben oder eben nur ich der Unglücke bin? Ansonst mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Onkel OttO (19. Januar 2009)

also is das der selbe rahmen wie die dh version?...fotos?...also hier steht rocco wc soll drin sein...den würd ich drin lassen....mir geht es nur um laufräder und kurbeln....und ob es ne bessere idee gibt....weil an der der dh version ( nicht wc) is n dhx 3 jucy 3 und insgesammt zu viel was ich ändern müsste dran...welche kurbeln passen überhaupt...weil das soll ne dh zeitmaschine werden


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

Fotos in meinem Album.
Sollte ein Vivid drin sein! Code 08 Bremsen.
Die Kurbeln find ich richtig gut! Ist halt geschmackssache aber wenn dann keine Kurbel über 165mm!!! Sonst haste schneller Bodenkontakt als Dir lieb ist  Wenn dann FSA Kurbeln oder Saint! (meine Meinung)


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

sag mal wo hast du das bike eigendlich her?
also saint und fsa passen? wie breit ist denn nu das lager
und wie breit ist das hinterrad....
nur ich bin immernoch ein bischen am zweifeln...weil es ist halt n freerider und es soll ein reinrassiger Dhler werden...nur mit iron horse kenn ich mich NULL aus...ich weiß über die marke nix ausser das alle sehr begeistert von sind...
deshalb bin ich immer noch ein bischen am zweifeln ob nicht doch die dh version...ein bischen....


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

Also Rahmen sind Identisch.
Daten: www.ironhorsebikes.com
Bzgl. Dhler musst halt bissl was austauschen an Teilen bzw. Gabel etc.
Bin auch grad dabei  Der Rest ist ja auch für DH tauglich.
Spätestens bei der 1. Abfahrt wirst auch Du begeistert sein!!! 
ICh habe es über playgroundrider bekommen der es wiederum aus England bestellt hatte von Jim Walker.


----------



## cubebiker (20. Januar 2009)

83 Lagerbreite , 150/12 Hinterradachse.
Die Rahmen sind die gleichen, es gibt da bei den Sundays nur beim verwendeten Matrial einen Unterschied. Mach eine 200mm Gabel rein und Du hast den gleichen Lenkwinkel wie alle Sundays. Den Roco würde ich persönlich aber sofort rauswerfen, das Ding ist höchst untauglich und in dieses Rad gehört ein guter Dämpfer. Der muss aber das passende Shimstack haben. 
Du kaufst ein rad nur weil es alle Toll finden. Dazu verkneif ich mir jetzt mal einen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

falsch formuliert....ich find es chick und den hinterbau find ich eh klasse ...wonach kaufst du denn räder???  man kann sagen das es in aller munde ist...das einzige was mich am expert stört sind die goldenen teile... so wie es ist isses n traum nur es sollen ne 40 rein...die räder und kurbeln solle auch raus...gegen saint und mal sehen...damit sollte ich immernoch billiger sein als wenn ich mir die dh version kaufe..es ging mir auch hauptsächlich um die geo wenn ich da ne 40 reinbaue weiß oder wchwarz wie auch immer...
wieso denn keinen rocco? der ist doch viel gefahren...und es isn wc...ich kenn mich nur mit fox aus aber habe bis jetz nix negatives über den rocco gehört....hab ich ws verpasst?


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

erstens ist es das Elite über das Du sprichst und DC gehört schon rein. Obwohl es sich mit Totem auch überraschend gut fährt.
Wenn 40 dann Schwarz!
Meine Meinung: In ein Sunday gehört kein Rocco. Fox DHX 5 oder Rock Shocks Vivid! Dachte auch laut Herstellerseite das ein Rocco mitgeliefert wird aber wennst auf das Bilde des Bikes schaust erkennst das ein Vivid drin ist und so wird es auch ausgeliefert. Wohl ein Schreibfehler des Herstellers...


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

hmm..stimmt hast du schon mal gesagt...waren da nicht irgendwelche probleme?
und wenn ein rocco drin sein sollte kann ich da einfach so nen vivid reinbauen...oder brauch ich da ne neue schwinge...war ja mal im gespräch...


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

Bin eigentl. überzeugt das kein Rocco drin sein wird. Frag doch beim Verkäufer einfach mal nach?
Bei mir wars zu eng aber ich glaub fast das es einfach ne kleine Fehlproduktion ist da ich es bisher bei keinem anderen gesehen habe. Der Fox passt prima und ich bin völlig zufrieden damit. Ne keine neue Schwinge... sind eh gleich.


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

hast du ein paar detailfotos?...per email oder so?...
hmm...wenn man sich die räder schwarz oder ganz zur not weiß vorstellt die kurbeln ändert und die sattelklemme tauscht könnte sogar ne weiße 40 passen.....die wippe..naja...bei sam war sie auch golden....
gibt es eigendlich irgendwo in schland einen der ironhorse vertreibt?...wegen garantie....etc.


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nur das alte Pic im Album ansonst kann ich heute Abend welche machen. Zudem ich würd es schwarz lassen und die Gabel schwarz pulvern lassen aber das ist Geschmackssache und jeder soll es so aufbauen wie es Ihm gefällt.
Da hab ich meins her...http://www.ridersplayground.com/


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

joa...nicht bedeutend teurer als ich es bekomme....darf man wissen wie viel du berappen mustest?...


----------



## TZR (20. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

fragezeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)

Zeichenfrage?


----------



## TZR (20. Januar 2009)

War schon beantwortet, hatte nicht gesehen, daß es noch ne 3. Seite gibt.


----------



## Onkel OttO (20. Januar 2009)

dir sei verziehen^^.....


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab gelesen es soll eine holzfeller oct in 165mm geben?!
kann mir wer was dazu sagen?!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

für normalbiker glaub ich nicht! aber pros bekommen die in 165mm bzw. 160mm! :-(


----------



## fabs8 (21. Januar 2009)

160?!?!?!? Haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

jo, die sponsored rider fahren teilweise 160mm...


----------



## fabs8 (21. Januar 2009)

weis jemand wo man solch kurze Kurbeln herbekommt???


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

wenn du nen teamfahrer kennst dann über den...sonst nicht!


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Januar 2009)

naja, hab mich heute auch mal sram schlau gemacht. keine chance normal dran zu kommen. hab mir erstmal die fsa gravity light geordert. die ist eh nochmal leichter als die oct


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

jo die ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt! hab jetzt auch 2 stück da...mal sehen ob die wirklich so schnell verbeigen, wie alle sagen...


----------



## da_chris (21. Januar 2009)

wo kann man momentan die gravity light kaufen??
überall wo ich geschaut habe war sie ausverkauft oder nicht verfügbar.

möchte mir auch gern eine bestellen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (21. Januar 2009)

hab die von nem kumpel aus österreich und der hat sie von usa


----------



## da_chris (3. März 2009)

hi,

will mir auch neue kurbeln kaufen.

eigentl. woolte ich die neuen saint in 165mm, aber die sind momentan nicht zu bekommen.
dann habe ich die neuen race face atlas fr gesehen. glaubt ihr die sind dh-tauglich. sind zumind. in 165 mm lieferbar oder die diabolus.

sonst fällt mir keine alternative ein, und euch??

mfg


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

Neue Saint in 165 wollte ich auch umbedingt.. aber nein..
sofort vergriffen..
Race Face Atlas wollen im moment ziemlich viele
Gibts auch noch nicht lange oder? Zumindest das neue Modell


----------



## TZR (3. März 2009)

Gibts doch bei CRC? (Saint)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (3. März 2009)

wie lange es sie schon gibt weiß ich nicht, ich habe sie nur durch zufall bei crc gefunden und der hat sie lagern.

laut homepage von race face ist sie sogar als dh-kurbel gekennzeichnet, ob das stimmt??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Gibts doch bei CRC? (Saint)



Jau hast Recht vorn paar Wochen war sie extrem lange nicht mehr verfügbar aber egal

Na ja Atlas ..
hab nen RaceFace Atlas Lenker.. der ist eigentlich relativ stabil..Steif...

Ob das bei Kurbeln anders ist..
vielleicht schreibt ja jemand bald was zu ihr der sie gefahren hat oder was gehört hat


----------



## Crak (3. März 2009)

fsa gravity light


----------



## maxfranz (31. Juli 2009)

Tag zusammen...
Also ich suche jetzt auch ne Kurbelganitur für Ironhorse Sunday WC 09, wie ist das mit dieser FSA Gravity Light Kurbel?
Die bekomme ich ja nur mit 2 Kettenblättern oder!?
Und wie ist das mit den Größen? Serienmäßig sind das ja nur 22/32 Z...!?
Ist das nicht n bisschen klein zum Bergabfahren??? Angenommen ich hätte hinten ne Kassette mit 11/26 und dann vorne diese 32 Z.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Und den Bashguard kann ich auch abmontieren und stattdessen ne e.13 LG.1 dranschrauben oder!?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. Juli 2009)

Hab zwar nen 38er KB hätte aber lieber nen 36 und ne 11er Kassette hinten
32 ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein
Zu der Kurbel können dir bestimmt einige was sagen


----------



## TZR (31. Juli 2009)

Ich meine, das Sunday ist für 36 Zähne kinematisch optimiert. Zumindest wurden die Komplettbikes doch so ausgeliefert. Bodenfreiheit ist knapp, aber wenn der LG1-Taco eh für 40 Zähne oder so ist, ist das auch egal, sofern man ihn benutzt.
Klar, den Bash kannste abnehmen, aber brauchst dann kürzere Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## bioniconbiker (9. August 2009)

moin jungs,
bin auch bald stolzer sunday-frame besitzer und bräuchte da mal einen rat.
ich suche ein leichte (günstige) kurbel. was bietet sich so an? sowas wie xt oder so fällt ja flach aufgrund des 83iger breite richtig? 
wie ist es mit der länge? sollte/muss man die 165iger variante aufgrund des tiefen tretlasgers nehmen oder fahren hier auch welche eine 170iger kurbel? wie ist der unterschied?
sorry, wenn vielleicht einige fragen bereits zuvor geklärt wurden, aber ich hatte keine lust alles zu lesen 
danke!


----------



## fatcrobat (9. August 2009)

fahre zur zeit ne 175mm kurbel  hatte am anfang eine 165mm und mir jetzt eine170mm 
bestellt 
also 165mm ist nicht notwendig und finde ich auch nich cool zum fahrn die längeren sind vom fahrgefühl meiner meinung nach angenehmer


----------



## fatcrobat (9. August 2009)

achja  race face atlas fr kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (9. August 2009)

Mir ist 170 zu lang, würde nur im äußersten Notfall meine 170er als Ersatz fahren. An das Treten mit der kurzen Kurbel hab ich mich schnell gewöhnt. Andere merken es gar nicht erst.
Aber der Sag spielt sicher noch eine größere Rolle als 5 mm.
Hab mir heute erst wieder 2 Pins rausgehauen beim Treten mit 165er Kurbel und 29% Sag hinten.


----------



## bioniconbiker (9. August 2009)

danke für die rasche antwort. ich bin halt bis jetzt immer ne 175 gefahren und empfande das immer als sehr angenehm. hätte nun bei einer 165 angst das sich das nicht so gut fahren lässt.


----------



## TZR (9. August 2009)

Dann kauf dir vielleicht ne billige und/oder gebrauchte 170er und probier es erstmal bzw. gewöhne dich dran. Von 175 auf 165 ist schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## bioniconbiker (9. August 2009)

okay. hauptsache ich setzte nicht immer auf... da bekommt man ja angst wenn man das hier so liest  jeder erzählt das das sunday so extrem tief sei...


----------



## fatcrobat (9. August 2009)

ok ich trete fast nie ich rolle nur und bin auch eher ein  freerider als dhler 
auserdem wenn ich noch treten würde dann wärs mir zu schnell


----------



## bioniconbiker (10. August 2009)

kann mir einer vielleicht noch einer das genaue gewicht von der race face atlas und der saint verraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.b.wildsauu (28. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal schnell die Maße für ein Tretlager + Achse faxen, die bei den 83mm Gehäusen passen  
..also die 118er Achsen sind das doch sicher nicht. Längere Maße find ich aber auch nirgends.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. Juni 2010)

für was für ne kurbel denn?


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (29. Juni 2010)

egal,, Vielzahn-Hollowtech 1

..aber da muss es doch auch standarisierte Maße für die Achse geben, sind das die mit 118mm?? (Lager ist jetzt soweit alles klar) 
Ich werd mich nachher mal an nen Händler wenden.


----------

